

The Gift of Privacy - rasengan
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2013/11/the-gift-of-privacy/

======
ajtaylor
I'd love to more about how gift cards in general work. Is it like a numbered
swiss bank account where when you buy a card and the account number/password
under the scratch-off on the back is your only access?

Clearly there are multiple gift card networks, but how does a company go about
getting a card setup for their brand/product? And how would a business like
PIA be allowed to use other brand's cards? The idea of a gift card being a
deposit would make sense in this case.

~~~
tghw
PayGarden processes the gift cards for them.

[http://paygarden.com](http://paygarden.com)

~~~
ajtaylor
I saw the reference to PayGarden, but I was curious how it worked on a
technical level.

------
rathbun
I like the concept. More for the consumer than anything else. I didn't try the
demo, but it would be neat to be able to post multiple cards for a
transaction.

Is there mention of the cost to the merchant and or consumer? I looked, but
did not see it in the expected places. Also how the merchant receives the
funds would good to know. Apologies if it's in there and I did not see.

------
spiritplumber
OK, thanks for the HNvertisement. That's actually nice, but how do we know
that you won't roll over when $govt asks for logs?

~~~
nl
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/how-one-small-
ame...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/how-one-small-american-vpn-
company-is-trying-to-stand-up-for-privacy/) is a good overview of the company.
IMHO it is unlikely you'll get better than that inside the US.

------
nilved
It's silly to use a US company and expect privacy. Expect that PIA is
backdoored out the wazoo and avoid them entirely.

~~~
don_draper
Please tell me about these other countries that respect your privacy. I'm all
ears.

~~~
nilved
Seychilles, Croatia, Iceland, Ecuador. Are you a shill or just ignorant?

